# Roman Harvest Bushings



## jallan (Oct 23, 2013)

Have lots of bushings but none for Roman Harvest from Timberbits. Is there another bushings that can be used for this kit ?


----------



## longbeard (Oct 23, 2013)

You can get them from ClassicNib or johnnycnc has them also


----------



## randyrls (Oct 23, 2013)

The Roman Harvest is very close to the Cambridge.  The tubes are slightly thicker which makes the Cambridge bushings  just a tad too big.  You could get Cambridge bushings and file the small dimension down a bit.

I never use the bushings to size the outside of a blank.  Calipers allow me to get exactly on size for the fittings. 

Another option is to glue up some Corian and make bushings.


----------



## jallan (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the information


----------

